# Mistking Misting System



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

There's been quite a few threads recently asking about which misting system to buy so I thought I'd start one on the Mistking (MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd) that I chose. I was going to get an exo terra monsoon but after reading all the stories about the built in timer failing I decided to give it a miss. Mistking were being talked about as the best you can currently buy but at this moment in time you can't buy them from in UK.

I bought mine from Vivarium Land which is in Poland. MistKing - Vivariumland

I placed my order late Friday night (20th), it was processed on the 23rd and arrived today on the 26th.

I want to use it to mist 2 enclosures. I chose the the Starter Misting System. mistking zestaw startowy

This comes with:


Diaphragm pump with a 24V DC adapter
1/4" connectors on the pump
1 Value misting nozzles
Reservoir bulkhead with o-ring and plug
15 feet of 1/4" black opaque tubing

I added a 2nd nozzle and a T connector to run off to the 2nd enclosure and a seconds timer.

It comes with a standard EU plug but I already have a converter I can use.

Prices are in Euros as it's a Polish site, so it came to €152.50 including shipping which converts to £129.55.

I haven't yet had chance to get a reservoir for it, I was planning on a 25L water storage container. I have my own RO unit and will be using RO water for the system.

I'll update this thread when I've got it running in the next day or 2.

Here's a few pics for you.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

I bought mine on the 4th April 2012 directly from MistKing in Canada, being the cheap a*se I am I picked the cheapest delivery method so it's on the ocean somewhere... :lol2:

I Picked the Ultimate Value Kit with 2 Nozzles and 2 wedges, it comes with Euro adapters and the bulkhead, and piping, it came to $189 Dollars

Hope it's as good as the reviews.

:2thumb:

Phil



_simon_ said:


> There's been quite a few threads recently asking about which misting system to buy so I thought I'd start one on the Mistking (MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd) that I chose. I was going to get an exo terra monsoon but after reading all the stories about the built in timer failing I decided to give it a miss. Mistking were being talked about as the best you can currently buy but at this moment in time you can't buy them from in UK.
> 
> I bought mine from Vivarium Land which is in Poland. MistKing - Vivariumland
> 
> ...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I will definitely be keeping an eye out on how you two get on  The pump looks a lot nicer than the Pollywog kit I got, which I need to write up some time. Be most interested to hear thoughts on the pump noise and vibration.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

GlassWalker said:


> I will definitely be keeping an eye out on how you two get on  The pump looks a lot nicer than the Pollywog kit I got, which I need to write up some time. Be most interested to hear thoughts on the pump noise and vibration.


Apparently I'll be getting a bracket that the pump goes on that helps reduce vibration and noise.

Phil


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

MistKing will soon be available in the UK through Welcome to Jungle frog


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Prices are in Euros as it's a Polish site


Not that it really matters but Poland doesn't use the Euro, they still have the Polish Zloty, I only know that because I passed through Krakow on my way back from Slovakia a few weeks back and couldn't buy anything in the airport with either my Euros or Sterling! 

Thanks for posting your experiences with the company and product though.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MARK.D said:


> MistKing will soon be available in the UK through Welcome to Jungle frog


hey feller if you are running that site, drop me a PM. as I have an article on working on for PRK that you might be interested in.

jay


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

MARK.D said:


> MistKing will soon be available in the UK through Welcome to Jungle frog


I have been looking at mistking but being brought over from another country has put me off so its great they will be able to be bought in the Uk! When do you anticipate them to be onsale?


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Bradley said:


> I have been looking at mistking but being brought over from another country has put me off so its great they will be able to be bought in the Uk! When do you anticipate them to be onsale?


I cant really give a definate date but we are hoping within the next couple of months.


----------



## Delia38 (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought mine on the 4th April 2012 directly from MistKing in Canada,.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Bought the 25L reservoir today. Tested the system in the kitchen sink to make sure it worked and then hooked it up in place. 2 small oversights. 15feet of tubing wasn't enough, I've ordered another 3 metres. It's standard 1/4" water tubing so you don't have to buy it from Mistking. You can get it for 99p a metre. 2nd oversight was the bulkhead, you need to fit it from the inside of the reservoir which you can't do with a water container like the one I bought. So, what I've done is feed the tube in through a hole I made in the cap and that's working just fine. I've got the water pumping up to the first nozzle about 7' in the air.

I've got it set up and running for my Chameleon now but need to wait for the extra tubing to arrive to run it off to my Tokay enclosure.

The mist is super fine, from a distance you can't even see it coming out and the pump is quiet enough that you could sleep in the same room. Like with any of these units the tubing will vibrate and bang on whatever it's near so I've tied part to the flexarium and wrapped some sponge around a lower bit. The seconds timer was a doddle to program with clear instructions, big buttons and a clear display.

Few pics


----------



## dendrob (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Simon, nice pictures. You should have gotten the screen top wedge. It makes installation of the nozzles a breeze. See this: ZooMed Screen Top Wedge Installation

Also, I had few people concerned that if there is a problem, what do we do??? You're across the ocean! No worries, wherever you may be, we will take care of all the customers. If it means shipping you a new system, no problems. Any questions or concerns you can always get a hold of someone via the website. 

Marty


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Excellent thread. I'll be ordering mine shortly.

Apparently, it works out cheaper if you buy it in zloty than euros (use the polish area of the site and translate it with google translate to place order) and they are also doing a 10% off sale from May 1st to May 3rd.






Marti3P said:


> I bought mine on the 4th April 2012 directly from MistKing in Canada, being the cheap a*se I am I picked the cheapest delivery method so it's on the ocean somewhere... :lol2:
> 
> I Picked the Ultimate Value Kit with 2 Nozzles and 2 wedges, it comes with Euro adapters and the bulkhead, and piping, it came to $189 Dollars
> 
> ...


I was told that an 'over the Atlantic' buy gets you landed with a large tax bill. Is this different if it comes from Canada rather than the US?







Quick questions:-

1) how far does the spray travel into the viv from the nozzle?

2) how big it the hole needed for the nozzle?

3) could you give more detail about the reservoir? I was picturing that the pump would actually go into the water...clearly not. Any chance of a pic of reservoir, tank and nozzle in the same pic?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I was told that an 'over the Atlantic' buy gets you landed with a large tax bill. Is this different if it comes from Canada rather than the US?


It should make no difference, you'll pay the same tax and duty if it comes from any non-EU country, allow something like 25%-30% extra on top of the total cost including shipping (tax and duty is applied to the shipping cost as well!). The only way around this is if you can persuade the seller to declare a lower value than you actually paid.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Quick questions:-
> 
> 1) how far does the spray travel into the viv from the nozzle?
> 
> ...


1) Spraying almost horizontally one nozzle sprays about 12" or so. It's quite a wide angle, I had to point the nozzle further down than I thought I would need to as it kept spraying my lighting.

2) Depends how you do it. You could put the nozzle itself through a hole or what I did was put the tubing through the hole. The tubing is 1/4" so the hole is slightly larger.

3) The pump is external, you cannot put it in the water. I posted a pic earlier of the reservoir and pump. This'll probably help you more: http://www.mistking.com/support/misting_system_instructions.pdf the only difference with what I did was not to use the bulkhead and instead just push the tube into the reservoir from the top.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

_simon_ said:


> 1) Spraying almost horizontally one nozzle sprays about 12" or so. It's quite a wide angle, I had to point the nozzle further down than I thought I would need to as it kept spraying my lighting.
> 
> 2) Depends how you do it. You could put the nozzle itself through a hole or what I did was put the tubing through the hole. The tubing is 1/4" so the hole is slightly larger.
> 
> 3) The pump is external, you cannot put it in the water. I posted a pic earlier of the reservoir and pump. This'll probably help you more: http://www.mistking.com/support/misting_system_instructions.pdf the only difference with what I did was not to use the bulkhead and instead just push the tube into the reservoir from the top.



That's brilliant - especially the pdf!

I was hoping the spray would travel a bit further (I have a two foot deep viv and the only place I can place the nozzles is along the front). Maybe it'll work out as it's two foot tall too, so a 45 degree spray should reach most of the tank (planning on two nozzles per tank).


As the nozzles are going into a fish tank style viv, and are for a display viv, I will be drilling the glass and fixing the nozzles securely rather than hanging them from the tubes...see what I mean here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/837857-double-3x2x2-paludarium-build-thread.html.

The instruction manual you sent comes in even more useful, as I now know the size of glass cutting drill bit I need to order from eBay! : victory::no1:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Extra tubing arrived today and it's all working a treat. 

T'd off with a 3 metre run to the 2nd nozzle









2nd nozzle


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I have to ask, what's the zip drip valve which comes back from the nozzles?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ordered mine today! :2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

I want 1


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

OrigamiB said:


> I have to ask, what's the zip drip valve which comes back from the nozzles?


When the system turns off the nozzles drip a bit afterwards. The zip drip releases the pressure after the unit turns off so there's no drips. Not really sure why you'd care about the few drips at the end though.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't understand that either! I mean you've just sprayed the whole viv with water and it's dripping all over the place anyway, what's a few extra drips from the nozzles?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Perfectionists I guess? I can imagine it being the sort of thing that would annoy me xD


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Graham said:


> I don't understand that either! I mean you've just sprayed the whole viv with water and it's dripping all over the place anyway, what's a few extra drips from the nozzles?





OrigamiB said:


> Perfectionists I guess? I can imagine it being the sort of thing that would annoy me xD



If you are not using RO water, the dripping will, over time, allow mineral deposits to build up and reduce the length of time between cleaning/clogging, increasing stress on the pump and decreasing its life. :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah OK, I just relied on cleaning mine every few months, swapped them over with a clean spare pair and dunked the dirty ones in lemon juice overnight.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm using RO with mine. Got my own unit for my Marine tank.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I considered RO but it worked out pretty expensive buying it from the LFS, what does a unit cost to produce your own?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Graham said:


> Ah OK, I just relied on cleaning mine every few months, swapped them over with a clean spare pair and dunked the dirty ones in lemon juice overnight.


That would work too!

i guess they assume that those of us that are too lazy to spray everyday, would also be too lazy to clean their nozzles? lol

I haven't bothered with the drip thing, but i will be using RO.




Graham said:


> I considered RO but it worked out pretty expensive buying it from the LFS, what does a unit cost to produce your own?


We have a unit at work so i don't need to consider the costs, but it looks like a unit is around the same sort of cost as the Mistking system.

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...b&fp=680cb4859367ffa9&ix=sea&biw=1440&bih=785


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Graham said:


> I considered RO but it worked out pretty expensive buying it from the LFS, what does a unit cost to produce your own?


As you don't need to be anal about water quality you could pick up a small cheap compact 50GPD unit with just a sediment and carbon filter for £30 - £40. There's some on ebay for around that price.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Simon I'll have a look around, I've been using a water filter jug until now, and then treating the filtered water with Reptisafe.


----------

